# Photography illawarra



## Unclewo-wo (Jan 3, 2015)

Would like to see peoples photographs. I am just getting in to taking photos with my canon 300d only just learning to use it so here goes.










I will post some more when I have done some editing as my computer is down at the moment.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jan 3, 2015)

I would also like to know what program others use to edit photos.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone? Does not have to just be the illawarra


----------



## kittybelle (Jan 16, 2015)

I use lightroom and photoshop for editing


----------



## lithopian (Jan 16, 2015)

Another one for photoshop. I use a canon 6d and love it. I like the last waterfall shot.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jan 24, 2015)

Another vote for Lightroom. I'm hoping to get photoshop with my new computer because you need a decent system t run it well.




Common Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis Punctulatus) by Reptilezz, on Flickr




Juvenile Sacred Kingfishers by Reptilezz, on Flickr




Reflections - Stradbroke Island by Reptilezz, on Flickr


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jan 25, 2015)

Some very nice shots you have there snake boy


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Feb 3, 2015)




----------

